

The Rise of the New Global Elite (2011) - resetmp
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2011/01/the-rise-of-the-new-global-elite/308343

======
jbyers
(2011)

~~~
resetmp
*updated; thanks for the reminder.

------
BRAINIMPLANT
chrystia freeland is a great writer.

